# socat doesnt work from xinet but from console

## gentoo_elk

HI,

hi, I'm pretty new her and just use a few gentoo boxes for my daily work of softwar testing..

Toreach specific server from a master pc I had to create some tunnels and like to use one box as tcp-proxy with socat for rdp

therefore I created a xinet.d service entry

service tcp-proxy-1

{

    flags = REUSE

    type = UNLISTED

    socket_type = stream

    protocol = tcp

    wait = no

    user = gentoo

    port = 5081

    server = /usr/bin/socat

    server_args = - -n TCP:10.3.3.81:3389

}

but this doesnt work at all

All traffic is blocked will be terminated as soon the socat is reached..

Mar 09 16:27:22 [xinetd] START: tcp-proxy-1 pid=22789 from=10.150.229.85

Mar 09 16:27:22 [xinetd] FAIL: tcp-proxy-1 address from=10.150.229.85

Mar 09 16:27:22 [xinetd] EXIT: tcp-proxy-1 status=0 pid=22789 duration=0(sec)

and there is no further log inside /var/log/everything/current

there is no /etc/hosts.allow or ...deny

If I use the commandline it works fine.

 socat TCP-LISTEN:5081,fork  TCP:10.3.3.81:3389

Linux proxy-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Mar 8 15:39:32 CET 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6420 @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

